# Five foods that can trigger a stroke



## sunman76 (Sep 21, 2011)

http://health.yahoo.net/caring/5-foods-that-can-trigger-a-stroke  

*2. Smoked and processed meats*

Whether your weakness is pastrami, sausage, hot dogs, bacon, or a smoked turkey sandwich, the word from the experts is: Watch out.
[h5]Why it's bad[/h5]
Smoked and processed meats are nasty contributors to stroke risk in two ways: The preserving processes leave them packed with sodium, but even worse are the preservatives used to keep processed meats from going bad. Sodium nitrate and nitrite have been shown by researchers to directly damage blood vessels, causing arteries to harden and narrow. And of course damaged, overly narrow blood vessels are exactly what you don't want if you fear stroke.

Many studies have linked processed meats to coronary artery disease (CAD); one meta-analysis in the journal _Circulation_ calculated a 42-percent increase in coronary heart disease for those who eat one serving of processed meat a day. Stroke is not the only concern for salami fans; cancer journals have reported numerous studies in the past few years showing that consumption of cured and smoked meats is linked with increased risk of diabetes and higher incidences of numerous types of cancer, including leukemia.  

Get my box ready


----------



## michael ark (Sep 21, 2011)

You got to go some way.If god wants you he wants you.


----------



## alelover (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm going out in a blaze of glory. No worms for me. Glad I don't drink diet soda.


----------



## larrym (Sep 21, 2011)

So my question on this to the experts.  Shall we go back to hunting our own ?  Does PETA endorse this message ? :)  I have 3 or 4 squirrels that love to pester my 2 girls when they are inside.  One of these days, I am going to break out the pellet gun and nail one of those cuddly fella's.  After skinning and brining, then smoking for about 3 hours at 225.... My little girls will get their comeuppance :)


----------



## masterofmymeat (Sep 21, 2011)

eeeeeeery, that was your 666 post. Sunman76, what have you done! Make another post quick

then go fire up your smoker, smoke a chicken and then breathe easy...James


----------



## masterofmymeat (Sep 21, 2011)

LarryM said:


> So my question on this to the experts.  Shall we go back to hunting our own ?  Does PETA endorse this message ? :)  I have 3 or 4 squirrels that love to pester my 2 girls when they are inside.  One of these days, I am going to break out the pellet gun and nail one of those cuddly fella's.  After skinning and brining, then smoking for about 3 hours at 225.... My little girls will get their comeuppance :)


Squirrels = Tree rats...James


----------



## sunman76 (Sep 21, 2011)

michael ark said:


> You got to go some way.If god wants you he wants you.




yep that is one appointment people better be ready for, cause we are not missing that one for sure


----------



## sunman76 (Sep 21, 2011)

MasterOfMyMeat said:


> eeeeeeery, that was your 666 post. Sunman76, what have you done! Make another post quick
> 
> then go fire up your smoker, smoke a chicken and then breathe easy...James




yea I seen that after I posted


----------



## sunman76 (Sep 21, 2011)

MasterOfMyMeat said:


> Squirrels = Tree rats...James




I have a few also one died in the swimming pool last week.  The others I'm letting them live in case times get rough...lol


----------



## sierra (Sep 21, 2011)

alelover said:


> I'm going out in a blaze of glory. No worms for me. Glad I don't drink diet soda.



Will you be smoked in hickory, apple, or pecan?


----------



## alelover (Sep 21, 2011)

Probably hickory and pecan. North Carolina Style.


----------



## flutterbye1 (Sep 21, 2011)

I got to say one thing...... the "EXPERTS"   (cough cough) say everything now is bad for us...... So no BEER, smoking, sex, dancing,     HMMMMMMMM that would be to dang BORING....  SO I think Ill keep on smoking my meat, drinking and playing  and die with a smile and my boots on!!!!!


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 21, 2011)

Had several of 'em so far....

Who wants a weiner?


----------



## sunman76 (Sep 21, 2011)

Flutterbye1 said:


> I got to say one thing...... the "EXPERTS"   (cough cough) say everything now is bad for us...... So no BEER, smoking, sex, dancing,     HMMMMMMMM that would be to dang BORING....  SO I think Ill keep on smoking my meat, drinking and playing  and die with a smile and my boots on!!!!!










  sounds like a good country song


----------



## sunman76 (Sep 21, 2011)

Pops6927 said:


> Had several of 'em so far....
> 
> Who wants a weiner?




I'll pass I dont want to go that way for dang sure....

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

  I like the womenz...lol  







 Just kiddn Pops couldn't help it


----------



## solaryellow (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## exhaustedspark (Sep 21, 2011)

Just watch out for the under cooked meat. 

I read that warning at a cancer treatment center almost 20 yrs ago. I dont mind the warnings.  That way i can make an informed decision. I will continue to eat raw meat and not over cook my bird and still drink orange juice and my water.

Happy smoken.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Karl


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 21, 2011)

sunman76 said:


> I'll pass I dont want to go that way for dang sure....
> 
> .
> 
> ...




All right.. ok... alright... uh huh.. yeah, gotcha... ok ok ok.. yepper.. ummmm lessee.. mebbe 'sausage' would be better.. er, hot dog.. no, meatloaf.... my spicy bologna.. no no no.. dang, man, they're all processed meats... how about tube me..no, not that either.. oh well, anyways... doesn't matter, you can't beat our meat!


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 21, 2011)

I hate it went the sky is falling.

The writer of the article you posted is a Journalist and doesn't site any references to any of the facts she lists. Granted our sausage, hams and bolonga's might not be as health as a green salad, but it not the kiss o death that it was made out to be either.


----------



## alelover (Sep 21, 2011)

As long as you don't live on it. It's all about balance as Mrs. Ale always says.


----------



## roller (Sep 21, 2011)

Yea balance ok what am I balancing???? Pork Beef Pork Beef !! OK I can handle that....Thanks !


----------



## desertlites (Sep 21, 2011)

We have had this topic come up several times in the past and a member of the site that happened to also be a DR. responded pretty much the same,as long as it's not a every meal every day thing and you also eat somewhat healthy in other ways theres nothing to worry. Kinda like the country song ( theres alot more people out there eating smoked foods than there are Dr's) and as Dan said the person behind the artical ain't to creditable.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 21, 2011)

Well, according to the Mayans and Naysayers,We have a little over a year to finish eating what We want anyhow
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






,I'm gonna have my pit fired -up.Going out SMOKIN'
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## raymo76 (Sep 22, 2011)

experts....


----------



## exhaustedspark (Sep 22, 2011)

Isn't it strange how we pick our poison.

Smoked meat is OK in moderation and i only eat it on the days with that have day in the name MonDAY, TuesDAY etc etc.

But if you eat undercooked or raw watch out. The sky is fallen and you are going to die.

I do love the study of the Human Animal and his thinking.

Love the smoked meat







Karl


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 22, 2011)

News Flash .........Nitrites and Nitrates are good for your heart! Film at eleven.

*Eating nitrite/nitrate-rich foods such as vegetables and cured meats may help improve the chances of surviving a heart attack and of recovering more quickly.*

*That's the finding of a preliminary study in the Nov. 12 online edition of the Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences*.

The whole article is here

http://abcnews.go.com/Health/Healthday/story?id=4509390&page=1

Thought it might be good to keep this thread alive so we can dispell some of the bad voodoo that goes along with cured and smoked meats.


----------



## michael ark (Sep 22, 2011)

Yea and the crowd rejoiced.


----------



## exhaustedspark (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm so happy I'm so happy. Yea i know leave the singing to them that git paid fer it.

I just had to quote a sect of the article

*Quote*

*While some studies have linked nitrites/nitrates with cancer, Bryan said many of those study findings were based on weak epidemiological data.*

Isn't life grand

Happy Guilt free smokin.

Karl


----------



## exhaustedspark (Sep 22, 2011)

I heard it was going to end on Oct 21st. My birthday.

I guess i will be using to many candles.

Yuk Yuk

Iether way i will be SSSSMMMMOOOOOKin

Karl

 


oldschoolbbq said:


> Well, according to the Mayans and Naysayers,We have a little over a year to finish eating what We want anyhow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 22, 2011)

ExhaustedSpark said:


> I heard it was going to end on Oct 21st. My birthday.


Nope, ends Dec 21 they say. My wifes birthday. I probably won't get her anything just in case it's true. I can save a few bucks.


----------



## desertlites (Sep 22, 2011)

Nope, ends Dec 21 they say. My wifes birthday. I probably won't get her anything just in case it's true. I can save a few bucks.

( That there is not a good idea Dan)----


----------



## exhaustedspark (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey Dan your world will end if you don't.


----------



## eman (Sep 22, 2011)

We don't need to worry about 2012. I gotta find my hard hat to protect me from the sattilite that is going to crash back into earth in firey pieces tomorrow.


----------



## michael ark (Sep 22, 2011)

The media only print and records fear.Their favorite is the only place we can cut the buget is police and firemen and healthcare.


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 23, 2011)

ExhaustedSpark said:


> Hey Dan your world will end if you don't.










   no kidding!


----------



## dtcunni (Sep 23, 2011)

Welp, I might just lose some sleep after reading that ridiculous article. Not that I'm worried, but I'm ticked that I wasted about 3 minutes reading it! Hahahaha  I hope it wasn't our tax dollars funding her "research."


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 23, 2011)

MODERATION!


----------



## volcanowatcher (Oct 2, 2011)

I have to do something as a hobby.  If I give this up I may as well be dead anyway!


----------



## alaskanbear (Oct 2, 2011)

I am gonna die a smokey death from a stroke, but one happy well fed SOB.

Rich


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 5, 2011)

Tell me it ain't true Hell what a way to go.........


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 5, 2011)

I used to shoot squirrels off my feeder.

Now my Squirrel Proof feeder gives them a shock they never forget.

As for Hot Dogs & such killing me:

There was a time I thought I'd never get old enough to drink, but we got the idea that if we weren't killed today, we'd be killed tomorrow,

so why worry about it, and we came to the conclusion 42 years ago, if your number comes up, it's time for you to go. If it doesn't, you'll be here for awhile longer.

Just my 2¢

Bear


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Oct 5, 2011)

I agree with ya Bear. When the good lord wants ya he will take ya.

I know alot of people that have had strokes, most of them probably don't even know

what smoked food is.

All of that kind of stuff is how your body is set up anyways. Know a man that has been smoking food and eating it for more then 60 yrs.

he is 83 now, and in better health then me. I didn't start eating smoked foods like this until about 2 months ago.

I have had HBP since I was 20 yrs old. Most I ever weighed was 142 lbs. I am about 123 right now. I have had 1 heart attack already, have high cholesterol and on meds.

I will eat what I want to eat, and drink what I want to drink. besides, something is going to get me sooner or later anyways. 

Might as well go out doing what I love to do.

JMHO

Mike


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 6, 2011)

As this thread is perpetuating, I should add some brevity to it.

I am an example of someone who has carelessly risked his health with excessive consumption of fatty animal stuffs.  I am taking 5 times as long to type this as I should because of three strokes in my right brain affecting my left side and continually type the wrong letters, have to go back and correct, and so on...     thia is ab unedied sedvion of slcwebeisg that ime tyring tg toype.   I am not working and it appears that i will no longer be able to work because my speech is heavily slurred - who wants to talk to a salesman who can't talk?

The culprit is my carotid and ventricular arteries in my neck (two carotids in the front, left and right, and two ventriculars in the spine, left and right).  The right carotid was the worst.  Only 60% blocked but severely ulcerated and shooting out stroke-causing blood clots to the brain.  The left is 70% blocked. The right ventricular is 90% blocked and the left ventricular is 70% blocked.  This situation plus a high stress 55-60 hr 6 day a week job is what is causing my strokes.

I can only blame myself.  I was raised a meat man and enjoyed meat, inlcuding fat, immensely.  I would not turn down the fatty striations in a chuck roast; that was the honey to the ham so to speak, the Flavor And Tenderness to the meat.

Now, however, I face the consequences.  The excess fat has clogged my arteries, these most apparent, but also throughout the rest of my body.  Fortunately, or possible unfortunately, my cholesterol has always been low to that warning sign has not been apparent; now however I take cholesterol meds too.  Plus aspirin and Plavix.  I am on a total of 14 prescription medications totalling $547 per 90 day supply.  For 60 years I have had the attitude "Let the Good Times Roll and the Devil Be Damned... Full Speed Ahead!"  Now I sing a different tune as i cut the skin off my chicken breast and weigh out my meager portions of extra lean beef and buy only the 93/7% ground meat.  To survive I must make allowances now for what I did not make when younger.

Hidden in processed meats is what we should avoid, excessive fats.  The good news is that we have the ability to change that for our betterment by making our own processed meat to a leaner standard.  I am committed from this point on to do so; even if it affects the substance or quality of the products I produce; I already know that my sausages will be much drier and less flavorful without the 20%+ fat; so be it; at least it's no longer killing me.  I invite you all to do the same to whatever extent you can.  Cutting 30% fat to 15% fat is 100% improvement!   I will post more fat-reducing recipes as I go along and can afford to buy product; the latest bout of $3,000 + hospital bills would buy a lot of lean, nutritious meat I could be enjoying otherwise.

I am currently testing out chickens; I have two in the brine curing; one that I skinned before curing and the other I will skin after curing to see which is easier, if any, to do; the result though will be smoking two skinned chickens, reducing the fat and cholesterol from the birds via the skin and fat.  We'll see how they turn out!








Thought i'd throw in the result of my latest operation....


----------

